# Creative Shaved Ears



## MamaTiff (Sep 23, 2011)

Omigosh!!! That came out so cute!!!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

:love2::love2::love2::love2:!!!!!!!!!!!!! Just color that little girl_ cute as can be!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Absolutely......she is a little sweetheart.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

That's pretty much awesome.


----------



## RileysMommy (Jul 18, 2011)

I love it! You did a great job!


----------



## apriljean80 (Aug 23, 2010)

Oh. my. too. cute. for. words!!! I LOVE it!


----------



## Laceypoo (Aug 23, 2011)

Absolutely adorable!!! This girl is too cute!


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

OMG- so darn cute & you did a great job.

I hated using chalk- did it 1 time & it wasn't worth the time for it to be gone the next day.


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

So, so cute! That would especially look adorable around Valentine's day. ♥


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

Thank you all so much! I gave her a bath today and the color almost completely rinsed out. I didn't even put any soap on her ears! Good to know if I or a client want something very temporary. : ) I had to re-do them and they didn't come out as good. Probably because she was awake! : P I got some pictures of them from the front with her hair out of the way. They jiggle around when she moves and look just like big extravagant earrings. I love it!

3Dogs, the only dog I've used chalk on was a Lab, so the guard hairs didn't hold much of anything for more than a day or two. But, the undercoat in his tail held the color for MONTHS! Hahaha, I couldn't believe it! I can't wait to try it out on a Poodle coat! : )


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

That pup is darling! Great job on the ears, what a creative touch!

--Q


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

She has the cutest face!  What will you do for Halloween?


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks, guys! : )

Rowan, I'm not sure. My original plan was The Princess and the Pea. I was going to give her a tiara and make her all princess-y, and make her tail a little green ball - the pea! But, her tail hairs are really floppy and don't stay plush even immediately after a blow-dry, so I'm afraid she'll look more like The Princess and the Seaweed. : P So now it's up in the air. I have little clip on devil horns, so she may just wear those. Of course, I still don't know what her costume would be. ; )


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

thats so cute i need to try it out on my standard now


----------



## Midge0413 (Sep 14, 2011)

i had thought about shaving my spoo's ears into hearts after i shaved them down with a 15 and they were growing out. i was going to shave an inverted v in the top and make the bottom have a v but after i shaved her super fluffy ears off i was too sad. lol she could have cared less


----------



## Midge0413 (Sep 14, 2011)

AND.... congrats! i think they're super cute and they do look like big earrings


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

PammiPoodle said:


> Thank you all so much! I gave her a bath today and the color almost completely rinsed out. I didn't even put any soap on her ears! Good to know if I or a client want something very temporary. : ) I had to re-do them and they didn't come out as good. Probably because she was awake! : P I got some pictures of them from the front with her hair out of the way. They jiggle around when she moves and look just like big extravagant earrings. I love it!
> 
> 3Dogs, the only dog I've used chalk on was a Lab, so the guard hairs didn't hold much of anything for more than a day or two. But, the undercoat in his tail held the color for MONTHS! Hahaha, I couldn't believe it! I can't wait to try it out on a Poodle coat! : )


In the second picture, it looks like she's saying: "And what about my nails? Did you forget to buy the polish again? _Hello_?"


----------



## FunkyPuppy (Jan 27, 2011)

Can you feel my JEALOUSY??? I love the idea of hearts on ears!!


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

Creativeparti, please show us if you do!! Lumi's ear tips are so silky and fine, I think this would look much better on an adult coat! : )

Funkypuppy, and I love the idea of Bonzai's heartettes! I do think this is so easy, low-maintenance, and undeniably cute it has the potential to catch on with clients. I need to do more creative stuff! Hopefully they'll start asking for it. : )


----------

